
Next browser campaign: last week of fundraising - Ambrevar
Next (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;next.atlas.engineer) is an Emacs-inspired web browser written in
Lisp aiming at giving power users a tool they can hack and enjoy to browse the
Internet (at last!).  Check out the homepage, it has some pretty cool videos and
code snippets already!<p>It&#x27;s still at the prototype phase and the GNU&#x2F;Linux port is only experimental,
but a crowdfunding campaign was started a month ago to put full-time development
into getting a stable and polished version!  It got extended for one last week:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.indiegogo.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;next-browser-nix-support<p>To Emacsers and Lispers looking for a (Lisp) hackable browsers, feel free to
join and support the adventure!
======
zzo38computer
Hopefully it will be good, because other web browser is full of stupid stuff.

I dislike "If the user does not supply a protocol in a URL, https will be
assumed." But I also dislike assuming http too. I think if the user does not
specify the protocol it should be treated as a relative URL.

Jump to heading look like good idea though. History tree look like good idea
too. But about buffers, I would like to have a "duplicate buffer" command.

~~~
Ambrevar
Well, in the end all this is 100% customizable, so you have full decision
power when it comes to creating "duplicate buffer" commands, protocol
assumption and much more.

